# Should I even bother with egg crate? (as it relates to UGJs)



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

After searching around in here for a while, it seems there are mixed feelings on this... even those in the pro-crate camp, however, admit that it's mostly for peace of mind.

I also just watched the infamous youtube video with the rocks stacked in the 10 gallon tempered tank.

The arguments for why it is unnecessary (and would be a pain in terms of coming exposed under the sand all the time) all make a lot of sense to me and I'm not the type to go against what logic dictates (in this case, logic dictates less work and better aesthetics :lol: ). Frankly speaking, I don't want to bother with it (and deal with dead spots in teh sand, exposed sections, etc. later on) if it's not necessary and if using it is akin to saying, "Wait an hour after eating before swimming or you'll get cramps and drown!"

All that said, I planned on doing an undergravel(er, sand) jet system with plastic tubing and my original plan was to anchor it to the egg crate with plastic wire ties.

Without the crate, I'm not really sure how I'd keep the tubing under sand/water. Any alternative ideas? I can't imagine the sand would be enough to keep it down... then again, I suppose the tubing wouldn't be all that buoyant if it's filled with water. Am I an idiot?

FYI, the tank is a 90 gallon and I'll probably have 2-300lbs of rock in there.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

Also, I'm not 100% sure if the bottom of my tank is tempered glass. It's an All Glass Aquarium tank... 90 gallon... What are my odds here?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Got a link to this infamous video I've never heard of?

I use it, just to make sure my tank doesn't break. For $12, why not? You're asking a lot of the glass on the bottom when you stack 2-300lbs of rock on just a few contact points. Will it break? Maybe not, but I'm not willing to risk coming home to 150 gallons of water on the floor and $600 in dead fish b/c of a little aesthetic issue. I've seen people lean large rocks on the side of the tank too, but that's something you will also never catch me doing.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

RRasco said:


> Got a link to this infamous video I've never heard of?







Seems to get posted in every thread about the egg crate.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

DavidH said:


> Also, I'm not 100% sure if the bottom of my tank is tempered glass. It's an All Glass Aquarium tank... 90 gallon... What are my odds here?


Odds are great that it is. Tempered glass is very flexible, believe it or not. It would take a lot to blow out a tank bottom. If someone is nervous about not using it, fair enough, but I've seen the risks of not using it oftentimes exaggerated for whatever reason. Consider the numbers of keepers not using it whose tanks aren't blowing out and you decide.

When the pipe fills with water, it will lose all bouyancy. Put a rock on it temporarily until it's in service.

Just my .02


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

prov356 said:


> DavidH said:
> 
> 
> > Also, I'm not 100% sure if the bottom of my tank is tempered glass. It's an All Glass Aquarium tank... 90 gallon... What are my odds here?
> ...


That's pretty much how I feel.

My only concern is that the glass might not be tempered....seems like it would have to be for a larger tank like that, but, then again, I would expect to see "DO NOT DRILL" signs everywhere or something along those lines, and there aren't any.

Problem is I've had the tank itself for almost 9 years... bought it brand new in 2002. Never filled it, but I very well might've taken such a sticker/sign off years ago and forgotten about it.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

You've had a 90 gallon tank for 9 years and never filled it....doh!

That video was interesting, but I'll still use it for my 'piece of mind'. My biggest fear is lowering a 70lb rock into a 30" tank and touching the glass too hard, impact, I'm sure that is more likely to crack the glass.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try these tips to see if it's tempered or not.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

RRasco said:


> You've had a 90 gallon tank for 9 years and never filled it....doh!
> 
> That video was interesting, but I'll still use it for my 'piece of mind'. My biggest fear is lowering a 70lb rock into a 30" tank and touching the glass too hard, impact, I'm sure that is more likely to crack the glass.


Yep. Didn't have the money right at the time to invest in aquascaping/fish/filtration/etc. and it kind of fell on the backburner until it was completely out of sight/out of mind.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

GTZ said:


> You can try these tips to see if it's tempered or not.


Thanks.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

Completely understood. This hobby is expensive, no doubt. I have four tanks in the garage waiting for parts/money to complete myself.


----------



## DavidH (Mar 11, 2011)

I think the anal side of me overtook me, especially since I can't confirm that it's tempered at the bottom (no "do not drill" sign? really??).

I'm gonna go ahead with the egg crate. Might as well since I already have it.

What's the best way to cut this junk?


----------



## fox (Jun 11, 2009)

Hack saw blade or aviation shears, actually any shears for that matter.

If you use shears wear eye protection as the small pieces can sometimes shatter :thumb:


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I just use normal wire cutters. It snips it fairly clean.


----------

